# Does Moebius have any new Monster plans?



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I have not visited in awhile here and didn't see a question like this posted. We got Creature, Franky, Bride, Drac etc. Will there be more or is it a dead issue?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Not that I have heard but they announce such things on Facebook


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Matthew Green said:


> I have not visited in awhile here and didn't see a question like this posted. We got Creature, Franky, Bride, Drac etc. Will there be more or is it a dead issue?


We just need the original Lon Chaney Jr. Wolfman to complete the series! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Don't forget a Lon Chaney Sr. Phantom of the opera !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fraley1701 said:


> We just need the original Lon Chaney Jr. Wolfman to complete the series! :thumbsup:


I agree, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen any time soon. Moebius had announced a Curse of the Werewolf kit quite some time ago, but that seems to have been put into the "We might get around to it eventually" file.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Zombie_61 said:


> Moebius had announced a Curse of the Werewolf kit quite some time ago, but that seems to have been put into the "We might get around to it eventually" file.


That would be awesome, as I think that gray-haired beasty is one of the coolest looking old-school werewolves ever. I hope Moebius does more monsters. If it's a licensing issue then I really could care less if it's exclusively Universal monsters. There are so many other cool monsters out there to pick from.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I recall reading on the FB page (regrettably) not to expect monster models in the near future.

Its looking like all focus will be on the 60's Batman figures.
As I'm seeing this playing out - it looks like 7 figures are planned. 
However I think the release of the next will likely depend on the success of the last.
I'm just hoping the CR Joker sees brick and morter


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*Got to give'em time, they haven't disappointed us yet!*

Carl-


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> That would be awesome, as I think that gray-haired beasty is one of the coolest looking old-school werewolves ever. I hope Moebius does more monsters. If it's a licensing issue then I really could care less if it's exclusively Universal monsters. There are so many other cool monsters out there to pick from.







I'd actually prefer more non Universal monsters. There's a big styrene gap for things like Harryhausen monsters and even more modern monsters like American Werewolf in London.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Jimmy B said:


> Its looking like all focus will be on the 60's Batman figures. As I'm seeing this playing out - it looks like 7 figures are planned.


That's crazy. Seven 1960's Batman figures? I mean, I could see Batman and Robin, and the Catwoman, but 5 more? I guess it's cool if you're a fan of that old show (which I admit I truly was when I was a little boy), but are they going to be able to move that many figure models all from one niche genre? Then again, it's a set, and I'm sure they are banking on people buying the entire series. That sounds like a huge gamble, but then again folks who are a fan of the comic book might also go for this. Like I said, there are so many non-Universal monsters, that probably have way cheaper licensing…..oh well, we can only keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> That's crazy. Seven 1960's Batman figures? I mean, I could see Batman and Robin, and the Catwoman, but 5 more?


Yep, last I heard (or rather read) the plan is to produce figure kits of Batman, Robin, Catwoman, Joker, Riddler, Penguin, and (after they obtained licensing from Yvonne Craig) Batgirl. Of course, that could change at any time if (as Jimmy B noted) sales of any of the kits aren't what Moebius expects or needs in order to continue funding the project. Considering how popular the show was in the 60s (and still is in some circles) I don't think those are unreasonable choices for figure kits from the series. When they announce they're producing figure kits of Art Carney as The Archer and Van Johnson as The Minstrel, _then_ you can worry about their sanity.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

does anyone know if they will be doing any sci fi kits?......ie spaceships?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

How about Vincent Price as Dr. Phibes or the apes from the new Planet of the Apes movie? They look awesome holding those guns on horseback. With the Universal rights, they can do an Igor kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

What about a styrene kit of the new Godzilla? I know licence fees are probably *the *big issue but it might be an idea seeing as the film's pretty much a success (so far anyway).


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

SUNGOD said:


> What about a styrene kit of the new Godzilla? I know licence fees are probably *the *big issue but it might be an idea seeing as the film's pretty much a success (so far anyway).


I'm thinking the problem with modern monster movie figures is this:
In order for a kit to be a success, it would have to be released in tandem with the movie. By the time they get a new Godzilla model rolling, the movie, and the hype, will be long gone. And if they were able to coincide a model release with a new movie, they have to hope and prey the movie does really well, or the kit will tank in hobby shops. Basically, it's a big gamble, and they'd be better off going with a monster that is a tried and true celebrity already, that already has a fan following. It seems to me licensing would be cheaper if you made a kit of The Legend of Boggy Creek, then say a big studio monster, like any Universal one or say Freddie, Chuckie, Jason, etc, etc, etc. But the flipside is how many folks would buy a kit of The Legend of Boggy Creek? I would because it's part of the pop culture I grew up with, but alot of other folks would pass.

What I don't understand is why no kits are built of monsters that don't require licensing…like if say Moebius did their own take on Bigfoot, the Loch Ness Monster, the Mothman, the Abominable Snowman. What if they did their own take on a cyclops, a chimera, a hydra…monsters from classic literature? The possibilities are endless, but are they lucrative for Moebius? I'm a toy collector and years back McFarlane Toys turned the toy industry on it's head by releasing highly-detailed figures, like no one had ever seen before. McFarlane was a huge monster fan, and released a ton of monsters that he made up, and did not need any licensing for at all, and they sold like hotcakes. Check these out….cool stuff:

http://www.spawn.com/toys/series.aspx?series=183

http://www.spawn.com/toys/series.aspx?series=270

http://www.spawn.com/toys/series.aspx?series=185

I'm just really surprised they are doing 7 Batman figures, but hell, I loved the show, so I'll probably snag them up. But 7, really? How about just 3, and give us 4 new monsters?????


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Oops! Double posted.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I'm thinking the problem with modern monster movie figures is this:
> In order for a kit to be a success, it would have to be released in tandem with the movie. By the time they get a new Godzilla model rolling, the movie, and the hype, will be long gone. And if they were able to coincide a model release with a new movie, they have to hope and prey the movie does really well, or the kit will tank in hobby shops.


That's why Polar Lights stopped doing that. The Drege Alien from Titan: AE.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

We have seen lots of kits issues way after a movie has come to the big screen then left- while timing it for the initial release would be perfect it is not necessary to sell kits. I think the biggest issue is whether the subject is something a buyer wants. 
These days movies also have two cycles- the theater and then the DVD/BluRay release, often separated by months.
I am not a figure builder (aside from robots), but I can see how a fan would like to have a good assortment of figures from a classic show. Monsters will sell well regardless of when they are released- while most casual fans may not recognize Dr. Phibes right away, the design is so spectacular that if they have not seen the series yet they would still be interested. Both movies are available as a DVD set and easy to find.
Moebius/Monarch/Pegasus have a good plan and so far an excellent track record for choosing subjects. While they may not release everything people have on their wish list as fast as they want to buy them, I think they are doing great with the resources they have and a good long range view of product...


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

John P said:


> The Drege Alien from Titan: AE.


LOL, I remember that was a great shelf-warmer. I also remember it being regular in the clearance section. How did Sleepy Hollow do though? I was just getting into this hobby when that model was released.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yep, last I heard (or rather read) the plan is to produce figure kits of Batman, Robin, Catwoman, Joker, Riddler, Penguin, and (after they obtained licensing from Yvonne Craig) Batgirl. Of course, that could change at any time if (as Jimmy B noted) sales of any of the kits aren't what Moebius expects or needs in order to continue funding the project. Considering how popular the show was in the 60s (and still is in some circles) I don't think those are unreasonable choices for figure kits from the series. When they announce they're producing figure kits of Art Carney as The Archer and Van Johnson as The Minstrel, _then_ you can worry about their sanity.


Or Walter Slezak as Clock King, or Rudy Valle as Lord Marmaduke Pfog or Carolyn Jones as Marsha Queen of Diamonds or Joan Collins as The Siren, or Jerry Dunphy as the news anchor The Joker zaps with a hand buzzer.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I'm thinking the problem with modern monster movie figures is this:
> In order for a kit to be a success, it would have to be released in tandem with the movie. By the time they get a new Godzilla model rolling, the movie, and the hype, will be long gone. And if they were able to coincide a model release with a new movie, they have to hope and prey the movie does really well, or the kit will tank in hobby shops. Basically, it's a big gamble, and they'd be better off going with a monster that is a tried and true celebrity already, that already has a fan following. It seems to me licensing would be cheaper if you made a kit of The Legend of Boggy Creek, then say a big studio monster, like any Universal one or say Freddie, Chuckie, Jason, etc, etc, etc. But the flipside is how many folks would buy a kit of The Legend of Boggy Creek? I would because it's part of the pop culture I grew up with, but alot of other folks would pass.
> 
> What I don't understand is why no kits are built of monsters that don't require licensing…like if say Moebius did their own take on Bigfoot, the Loch Ness Monster, the Mothman, the Abominable Snowman. What if they did their own take on a cyclops, a chimera, a hydra…monsters from classic literature? The possibilities are endless, but are they lucrative for Moebius? I'm a toy collector and years back McFarlane Toys turned the toy industry on it's head by releasing highly-detailed figures, like no one had ever seen before. McFarlane was a huge monster fan, and released a ton of monsters that he made up, and did not need any licensing for at all, and they sold like hotcakes. Check these out….cool stuff:
> ...





Agree about non licenced monsters. I've suggested doing a Gigantopithicus on a few occasions. With slight tooling alterations it could be an extinct Gigantopithicus ape, a Sasquatch and a Yeti. 

Monarch's supposed to be doing a Cyclops (which looked really cool) but whether we'll ever see that I don't know seeing as it's taken years to get Gorgo.

As for Godzilla the boat might have been missed as far as the cinema release of the film goes but it could have an appeal to older modellers who made the Aurora kit seeing as it actually looks like the original Godzilla as well as younger folk.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> That's why Polar Lights stopped doing that. The Drege Alien from Titan: AE.






I remember seeing that years ago and thinking.......WTF? That's not gonna sell surely.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The Drej? You have to go back to Hiroshima to find a bigger bomb.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I've heard that the Drej Alien was their worst selling kit, ever. One year at Wonderfest they were giving them away in goodie bags at the door.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My Hobbytown still has some of those Drej kits. They will NEVER sell them


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

In order to sell kits of the Drej alien, there must be a big enough fan base for Titan A.E.

Which there isn't.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jimmy B said:


> The Drej? You have to go back to Hiroshima to find a bigger bomb.


No not really. What was the little Star Trek ship with the figure of Picard and Data in it? The stinger? The scorpion? I don't remember. That's how bad of a kit that was. I was really wondering what someone was thinking on that one!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The scorpion had some nice figures of Picard and Data but that was one boring design. It just looked rubbish...........like something a 12 year old would design on the back of his school books.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> The scorpion had some nice figures of Picard and Data...


It did? I must have gotten a bad one then, 'cuz mine looked like this:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

seaQuest said:


> In order to sell kits of the Drej alien, there must be a big enough fan base for Titan A.E.
> 
> Which there isn't.


I suspect they would have done better to do a kit of the spaceship, but I think they were more interested in being a "figure model" company. I loved that spaceship.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> It did? I must have gotten a bad one then, 'cuz mine looked like this:





I see what you mean. My fault for taking Fantastic Plastics words at face value.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Uh, post deleted because I was sleeping and drinking coffee at the same time. I know I can always trust myself to win the moron of the year award!!!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Picard seems a bit off but that is one of the better Michael Myers figures I've seen.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Rondo said:


> Picard seems a bit off but that is one of the better Michael Myers figures I've seen.


:lol: :thumbsup:


----------

